# Pain from clothing - can't take any pressure on my abdomen at all



## Ibsguy4 (May 7, 2014)

When I sit while wearing pants, I feel a digging pressure-like pain in my abdomen. I feel extreme sensitivity from pressure around my abdomen and can't wear anything lightly tied around my waist. I don't wear underwear with elastics anymore, and I can't tie waistbands around my abdomen anymore, which is why I'm always holding my pajamas with one hand while moving around my home; this clothing inability has decreased my activities a lot. I don't go out unless necessary.

These symptoms started in 2011 with a mild tingling pain right after meals in the upper abdomen. A year passed with bloating and constant discomfort with the pain from clothing. After a year, in 2012, diarrhea after morning meals started, and some relief from pain happened after defecation.

My gallbladder was removed without any typical symptoms to rule out any pain contributed by it. I also had fatty liver, but it is okay now. Now I feel like dairy and fatty food intolerance.

Some doctors gave me antispasmodics considering the possibility of IBS for this abdominal pain, but to date, no doctor has been able to solve this problem well enough. I also have chronic jaundice that was diagnosed as a possible Gilbert's syndrome case, but some other doctor said he suspected hemolysis; however, I think that's another story.

One thing I noticed was that these symptoms started after I had a bad orthodontic treatment done with dental braces; it made my jaws imbalanced and made me push my lower jaw back to close my mouth, which somehow put pressure on my lower organs connected to my mouth?? I only suspect it but haven't discussed it with a gastro since they don't specialize in such things.

My diarrhea increases a lot during increased anxiety and stress. Sometimes it starts only after such triggers of stress and anxiety.

Can I get suggestions if someone knows what could be causing this because I don't see people complaining about such hypersensitive pain from clothing??


----------



## pneumatic (Nov 3, 2014)

Ibsguy4 said:


> Can I get suggestions if someone knows what could be causing this


IBS. What causes IBS, nobody actually knows.

What you describe with tight clothing is not that unusual. If you've got tight clothing then you're squeezing your bowels which can interfere with digestion. I wouldn't be caught dead in tight clothing.

Remove all potentially irritable food from your diet (eg. lactose, fructose, wheat, gluten, spices) and then you can look to things like antacids, de-gas (simethicone), anti-spasmodics, antibiotics (eg. rifaximin) and failing all of that go on antidepressants like xanax or amitryptaline which help with the anxiety which contributes to your IBS.

Changing your diet is probably going to be the hardest thing and I doubt that you will succeed without little slip ups here or there eating things that you shouldn't.


----------



## Ibsguy4 (May 7, 2014)

pneumatic said:


> 02
> IBS. 02 What causes IBS, nobody actually knows.
> 02
> What you describe with tight clothing is not that unusual. 02 02If you've got tight clothing then you're squeezing your bowels which can interfere with digestion. 02 02I wouldn't be caught dead in tight clothing.
> ...


thanks for your valuable response, I tried elimination diet especially without dairy intake at all for 2 months, it did help with the bloating. I also had a brisk walk in the evening for 45 minutes everyday.

Though one disadvantage with the elimination diet is the malnutrition and lack of certain vitamins so its necessary to take supplements.

I'm still skeptical if this abdominal pressure hypersensitivity would ever go away or I'd have to live holding my pajamas with one hand for the rest of my life !?

Also what you mentioned as tight clothing, I don't wear that much tight clothing, its just tight enough to hold the clothing on my abdomen but it still is quite painful even if its just lightly tied around my waist. For instance light pajamas also cause pain and discomfort if JUST tied enough to not fall down at least.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

ibsguy....i remember talking with you before about this. so sorry you're still having this problem. it doesn't really go away, does it. i have it too, but not to the extent you do. i do sympathize.

and of course, as a woman, i have more clothing options. i wear loose dresses when it gets bad (which is often)

i know they are not in style any more but can you try wearing suspenders? at least around the house, with your pj's. etc. that's what i would do. if you don't want people to see them when going out, maybe you could wear a loose sweater, jacket or t-shirt, etc over them....just a thought...

i don't know if you've tried any antidepressants or not. some people find that certain ones help tone down the sensations of pain a bit. ask your doc.

i do hope you can find some relief. take care.


----------



## Ibsguy4 (May 7, 2014)

annie7 said:


> ibsguy....i remember talking with you before about this. so sorry you're still having this problem. it doesn't really go away, does it. i have it too, but not to the extent you do. 0106¥72i do sympathize.0106¥72
> 0106¥72
> and of course, as a woman, i have more clothing options. i wear loose dresses when it gets 0106¥72bad (which is often)
> 0106¥72
> ...


Hi, nice to see you again. I have a change, this time I have no gallbladder. 
Yes doctors gave me one of those combos of antispasmodics with antidepressants lately, mebeverine hydrochloride with amitriptyline and Chlordiazepoxide etc. Intially they do bring an improvement but with time ibs gets over the medicines and the stuff gets backfired. They start increasing the bloating and jam the digestion.

One such incident recently happened, The pain increased so much due the hazardous combo of probiotics with these antidepressants that I had to have an emergency surgery to remove my gallbladder asap in an anticipation of some relief as my doctor advised to get rid of it and check if it helped.

Food intolerances got better though and every now and then I do feel that may be this hypersensitivity is reversing in miniscule bits but its always just me thinking about it and it actually never happens I guess.

I have some prescribed Amitriptyline 10 mg that doctors gave me for headaches I saved  it and now I am thinking of trying it for ibs, just as you reminded me. 
As for clothing I wish I was a girl now, I would always wear long skirts. But I won't give up and buy new suspenders to wear under shirts although I am trying to learn coping up with the pain but many times its so unbearable.

So what improvements have you had so far??


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so sorry about your having to have emergency surgery to remove your gallbladder. hopefully having it removed has improved things somewhat for you.

as far as i'm concerned--thanks for asking--no improvements, still the same but thankfully not worse, so that's good.









i basically just try to keep busy to distract myself from the pain and discomfort--i don't dwell on it --just try to accept it and move on. some days that's easier to do than others, of course....

good luck with the amitriptyline. i've read that, in low doses, it can be used to treat IBS and particularly the pain of IBS. it can have a side effect of constipation but if that's not your problem (it is mine) , than no problem. and you might not even get that side effect. we're all so different in how we react to different meds. YMMV.


----------



## pneumatic (Nov 3, 2014)

Might be worth getting a colonoscopy, endoscopy, or barium meal to see what's going on in there. Can be expensive and time consuming though.


----------



## Ibsguy4 (May 7, 2014)

thats what I have been thinking of Although no doctor has ever suggested to have these tests but I'm thinking I need to have the colonoscopy thing, doctors never bother looking into this twice, once they see 28 years old and no abnormal bloot test and the fact that I appear anxious, they just label it ibs. I'm going to change my doctor this time and ask him to advise such tests.

Hopefully its nothing worse since when searching online I have never come by anyone having such pain from clothing but some patients who were diagnosed with IBS and in fact I actually saw a thread here where the person posted exactly the same problem 
http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/87108-no-pressure-on-waist-cant-wear-pants/

its somehow clearly ibs related but I still want to clear all doubts with any tests just as you reminded me.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

visceral hypersensitivity can also play a role in ibs pain. it refers to an overly sensitive neurological system (through no fault of our own, of course--it's just the way we are wired)

this link has a good explanation. scroll down to "what is the role of stress and what is visceral hypersensitivity" and the following section as well.

http://www.gidoctor.net/irritable-bowel-syndrome-IBS.php

and you can google it for more info online about this.

here is a really thorough article about it:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3437337/


----------



## Ibsguy4 (May 7, 2014)

annie7 what age did u get ibs? good information on those links, just hope they find some treatment.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

actually, i don't have ibs.

i've had constipation problems since childhood and was misdiagnosed with ibs-c back in the early 70's--they called it spastic colon back then. years later when i finally referred to a good gastro doc and had all my tests i was diagnosed with slow transit constipation (colonic inertia), pelvic floor dysfunction, rectal hyposensitivity and megarectum. now i have adhesions as well. i get bloating and pain from all the laxatives i have to take to move things out--it's probably a miracle i can go at all--lol...

yes i do hope they find some treatment for visceral hypersensitivity as well as ibs and everything else that ails us---wish i had a magic wand!


----------



## Ibsguy4 (May 7, 2014)

I wonder if you had these problems since childhood or did they suddenly occur at a later time?? like in my case ibs occurred when I was 25 and its been 3 years of constantly severing suffering since then.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

slow transit and pelvic floor problems etc started around the age of 10---worsened in my early 20's and downhill from there.


----------



## Ibsguy4 (May 7, 2014)

that way you've been suffering all your life, I really feel lucky to have lived 24 years of life without any pain. I think my life was set to be normal only till 24 after that my life has been literally over. I don't see a point working hard for a better career suffering with such pain because its not possible both financially and physically to constantly keep on thinking about an incurable syndrome.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh please don't feel like your life is over. i know it can seem that way but really, it's not..

for one thing--there is a lot more research on ibs and other functional gastro problems going on now then there was a long time ago--many new drugs, treatments in the pipleline. the pharma companies have realized there is a "large unmet need" as they keep saying for effective drugs to help manage ibs and other gastro problems--lot of money to be made for the pharms--lol---so there's lots of research going on. and a lot of other research into diet, probiotics, the human biome, fmt, etc etc. believe me, i know. back in the day when i was dx'd all you really heard from the docs was "eat fiber, drink water, exercise and get over it"....that was it. no help at all, really. thankfully things have changed since then. my university hospital gastro doc is very involved in research.

ibs may be incurable--at least, for now-- but it can be manageable.

fortunately i did manage to work full time and overtime for 36 years and move up from a minimum wage job to a much better paying one. didn't really have a choice on all that---i had no one to fall back on and had to pay the rent, put food on the table, etc....so it is possible to carry on. just getting on with my life did loads to help me feel better mentally.

never give up--there's always hope...


----------



## Ibsguy4 (May 7, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions. I hope that one day I'd win this battle with my health. I will not give this disease any name because now I want colonoscopy and other things for diagnosis. Not just a hypothetical diagnosis from my symptoms. Who knows I may have something else and not ibs because clothing hypersensitivity on a completely unbloated, empty and flat belly is strange. I have clothing pain even when my belly is completely flat and I am all clean. I still can't tie a waistband or wear pants, I need a new diagnosis.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

is the pain just on the belly, from clothing--or do you have pain in many other places as well--pain to the touch--as in fibromyalgia, caused by over active nerves.

i have mitochondrial disease which gives me, among others things--fibromyalgia...the doc rx'd gabapentin (neurontin) for me which i really wanted to take--it's supposed to calm those nerves down. but unfortunately it calmed ALL my nerves down including those in the colon which move things along, so it made my constipation much worse. which is one of the side effects. so no gabapentin or lyrica, either, for me. not all people get C from these meds. i know a couple women who take gabapentin without it making their C worse. it's like they say--your mileage may vary...

yes, sounds like it would be a very good idea for you to get this pain thoroughly checked out. maybe see a pain doc--or go to a pain clinic?

and yes--a thorough gastro work-up--colonoscopy etc would be a good idea, too. being proactive about health problems is always a good thing. leave no stone unturned is my motto...good luck.


----------



## Ibsguy4 (May 7, 2014)

not anywhere else but just where we tie pants or pj's, also if I try to somehow force myself to wear things all tied up I seem to feel the pressure shifting towards the upper torso, like something is making space when it didn't get enough of it on a pant supressed abdomen. On the ultrasound they didn't find anything abnormal but gallstones which are gone now. I do sometimes feel a little backpain just behind the guts.

I think it may be something related to my imbalanced posture since my left shoulder appears higher than the right one and my torso is somewhat bent on the right side. It wasn't like that befor as far as I noticed. It might have put pressure on my guts??

Last night I took amitriptyline 10 it helped calm the sensations a little and less diarrhea. I'm gonna keep on taking them for this week at least to see if it helps.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, your pain situation is puzzling. i suppose it could have something to do with posture etc. so much of what goes on with our bodies is interrelated--one thing affecting another. . i have mild scoliosis which throws a lot of things off a bit.

i do hope that somehow you can get all this sorted out and find a way to get relief so you don't have all this pain.

that's good the amitriptyline helped calm the sensations down a bit. and less D is good too. fingers crossed it keeps helping you!


----------



## Ibsguy4 (May 7, 2014)

annie7, its been 11 days of amitriptyline 10mg dosage and I have overall ~10% to ~15% improvement in the painful sensation, clothing pain and stool/diarrhea frequency but the improvement is somewhat flexible but good enough for me to feel comfortable after 3 years of constant suffering.

I'm scared of developing tolerance to the current dosage soon, would I have to increase the dosage?

One doctor actually gave me 12.5 mg of amitriptyline but what I am taking is lesser (10mg) so I think its good already??


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh, that's great you've had some improvement! wonderful!

i'm sorry i don't know the answer to your question about tolerance and increased dosage. people vary so much in their individual reactions to medications. your doc or pharmacist would know. but yes, it's good you are getting such positive results from the lower 10 mg dose. very encouraging.

it's such a relief, isn't it, to finally find something that helps. enjoy!


----------



## Ibsguy4 (May 7, 2014)

Since I have concluded that I have IBS-D type so I think I will let the dosage be 10mg only until I complete the two months period according to this clinical trial I'm following, http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/18248658/

After that I would see another gastro doc.
what do you say about that clinical trial??


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

looks like a good trial with very encouraging results.


----------



## Ibsguy4 (May 7, 2014)

Your suggestion regarding antidepressants was very valuable. Fingers still crossed, but I will always keep a positive attitude until I get it right !! I hope your suggestions keep coming.


----------



## Ibsguy4 (May 7, 2014)

Your suggestion regarding antidepressants was very valuable. Fingers still crossed, but I will always keep a positive attitude until I get it right !! I hope your suggestions keep coming.


----------



## Ibsguy4 (May 7, 2014)

Going steady at still ~15% improvement in pain with some up-downs, diarrhea frequency has a very vague improvement and I am feeling a need to increase the dosage but I won't do it until its 4 weeks at least!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

that's good things are still going steady and especially that the pain has improved somewhat. thanks for the update.


----------



## Ibsguy4 (May 7, 2014)

annie7 how is your condition??


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh, i'm the same--thanks for asking. thankfully not worse, that's the good thing.


----------



## Ibsguy4 (May 7, 2014)

Good to hear that. 
Thanks for being in touch.


----------



## Ibsguy4 (May 7, 2014)

I increased the dosage to 25 mg/day in two divided doses of 12.5 mg by dry cutting method about a week ago, I still feel the need to defecate after the very first meal of the day except these days the post-breakfast bowels are usually formed and not diarrhea. Although diarrhea still happens yet only 2 to 3 times a week, pain has improved upto ~25%. I'm just scared of the tolerance that might build and the need to increase the dosage. But if I again build any tolerance to even this dosage, I would see a new gastro, but seriously this is the only medicine I have had so far that made me feel like when I was not sick.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

that's great your pain has improved up to 25%! .









and of course it's good you have a new plan in place--to see a new gastro-- just in case you do happen to develop a tolerance. but maybe you won't develop one..

I know it's hard but please try not to worry about the future, tolerances developing etc. worrying never helps. it just depletes us of our strength. just try to live in the moment and enjoy the relief you are getting today.

take care...


----------



## Ibsguy4 (May 7, 2014)

annie7 said:


> that's02great your pain has improved up to 25%!0202.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes my pain has improved magically but I have to stick to the pills strictly to keep it like that.

I realized one thing that my ibs and abdominal hypersensitivity might have happened just because of the extreme stress and anxiety I went through in my grad college. There was a myriad of anxious and fearful thoughts waving in my head whenever I was in the peers being a patient of general and social anxiety. After completing my college those thoughts disappeared and I started to have pain in my abdomen and ibs.

Now when this improvement in hypersensitivity happened, those anxious and irrationally fearful thoughts reappeared in my mind. Like they say that you feel butterflies in your belly when you're happy or anxious is a true statement, there is a connection of your thoughts and gut. In my case, as I suspect when my brain couldn't take anymore of the anxiety and depression thoughts and it ran out of capacity it shifted the depression and anxiety to other body parts and my gut was that part? since doctors say ibs is also caused by depression and stress.

I used to think when I was in college that how could one still be healthy with such a depressed and stressed brain? and this happened.

I have gained weight within a month of this course of amitriptyline, I used to be an overweight person before all this diarrhea and food intolerances made me lose all the weight, even the healthy one. I think the lack of enough diarrhea caused this weight restoration and also amitriptyline causes weight gain but I can accept it for the relief I have.

I hope I get rid of this pain for good.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, i hope you can get rid of the pain for good too. or, if you can't gt rid of it entirely, at least get it down to a more manageable level.

and yes, it would be good if you can find a way to cope with your worry and stress. i've been meditating for many years and find that it really helps me let go of anxious thoughts--it's very grounding among other things. and there are many other ways to reduce stress as well--relaxation exercises, yoga for stress and relaxation, CBT, to name a few. lot of good info online about worry and stress reduction i also use CBT . there's a section on the board about it:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/forum/9-cognitive-behavioral-therapy-and-hypnotherapy/

good luck with everything..


----------



## Ibsguy4 (May 7, 2014)

thanks for being in touch, I will keep updating.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I suffered the same problem which started when I was 16 and only when I wore tight clothes. Then at 24 it got worse and now I am always in pain even if I am completely naked. I think I am 36 now. Not sure anymore.The pain extended throughout the gut. Right now the caecal area is the most painful.

If I remember correctly, my morning D started when I was 25.


----------



## Ibsguy4 (May 7, 2014)

IBS pain 60% terminated, haven't seen the typical IBS diarrhea in like more than a month. I gained 10 pounds that I had lost during this suffering. I'm going into the reverse phase I hope. But I am still trying to teach my body to tolerate dairy products by consuming small parts on alternative days. Even if I get a relapse, now I know the key to my pain at least. I came back to 10 mg because I think lower dose is somehow more effective.

@jaumeb 
have you been to any gastro lately? ?


----------



## Ibsguy4 (May 7, 2014)

IBS pain 60% terminated, haven't seen the typical IBS diarrhea in like more than a month. I gained 10 pounds that I had lost during this suffering. I'm going into the reverse phase I hope. But I am still trying to teach my body to tolerate dairy products by consuming small parts on alternative days. Even if I get a relapse, now I know the key to my pain at least. I came back to 10 mg because I think lower dose is somehow more effective.

@jaumeb 
have you been to any gastro lately? ?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

ibsguy--thanks for the update. congratulations on your improvements! that's wonderful.


----------



## Ibsguy4 (May 7, 2014)

annie7 I think I have updated enough of it, 60% is magic. Good luck with life. Have fun and God bless you. If I have some problems I will be here again. Take care !


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes--truly it is magic! and you as well--good luck, have fun and God Bless--wishing you all the best!


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

Wishing all of you the best with your journeys. I conquered mine 6 years ago and havent looked back. But I attacked the causes (anxiety and emotions) rather than the symptoms (nausea and diarrhea).

.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Congrats for your success ibsguy. The infomation you share with us is extremely useful. I haven't seen any gastro recently.


----------



## Ibsguy4 (May 7, 2014)

Thanks everyone, no doubt this helps a lot but this medicine has side effects, in my case its ocular hypertension or increased eye pressure which can cause glaucoma, I visited an eye doctor and he gave me eye drops to optimize my eye pressure as long as I am on this medicine.

My eye pressure has reached 20mmhg both eyes and I am not using these eye drops due to their own side effects. So I have minimised the usage of this medicine to see if it lowers it down and sadly this pill only works if taken everyday but I am taking it on " when needed" basis.

I hope someone here knows a solution to these side effects!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh dear--so sorry to hear this! yes, i hope someone here has a solution. take care.


----------



## Ibsguy4 (May 7, 2014)

Although it works quickly after taking it when needed, but it won't take long when it will need a month of regular dosage to work again.

The eye doc said that I could take the medicine if I keep on using the eye drops simultaneously but I may have to take it my whole life if IBS doesn't go away naturally on its own so that would be a big deal to go with his advice but he also said that amitriptyline isn't taken lifelong.

Its actually the neuropathic pain of the intestinal walls (colon walls according to the IBS theory) thats the main culprit. I don't have that many food intolerances because I eat almost everything and have issues only when I consume too much milk all at once. I can go with small amounts easily though. So the main issue is hypersensitivity and neuropathic pain of the intestines that I have come to realise this time.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

maybe you could try a non-medication way to reduce the pain--such as meditation, relaxation exercises, yoga for stress and relaxation, CBT, to name a few. lot of good info online about this sort of thing and here on the board. CBT can be especially helpful. in addition to meditation, i use CBT techniques for pain and for stress reduction also. there's a section on the board about this and it includes the ibs audio program 100 which a lot of people have found successful in reducing their pain.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/forum/9-cognitive-behavioral-therapy-and-hypnotherapy/


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I am currently trying S. Boulardii. I just ordered two of these:

http://www.orthomolecularproducts.com/file.aspx?DocumentId=796

I don't know whether it works or not. I'm just trying.


----------



## Ibsguy4 (May 7, 2014)

annie7 I am gonna check it out.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

good luck









a couple of our excellent moderators--BQ and Kathleen--have reported great results with this--BQ with pain and the ibs audio 100 system and Kathleen with cbt. check out Kathleen's profile for more info. BQ mentioned the ibs 100 program and how it helped with pain in a recent post also

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/statuses/user/45-kathleen-m/?status_id=2491

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/206369-ibs-and-in-agony/


----------



## Ibsguy4 (May 7, 2014)

yes I am gonna check it out.


----------



## daisydog (Jun 4, 2015)

I've been studying women's pants for a few years now - trying to figure out why they are all so uncomfortable. I've learned a few things that might be helpful to others. I'm a seamstress but I hope these explanations are clear.

What's changed in the past 20 years or so since the U.S. has outsourced all their patterning and clothing manufacturing..... the waistbands are being cut long ways rather than cross ways on the fabric. This saves a few inches in fabric for each pair and adds maybe $1 savings in fabric. BUT - it means the waistband of your pants does not give at all. The fabric around your waist just below the waistband gives just a bit (in the natural weave of the fibers) and traditionally, the waistband was cut in the same direction of the weave to give a little and move with you. Now, the waistband is cut from the length of the fabric and it is miserable to wear. My solution on some favorite pairs has been to cut the waistband off (like for jeans) and handsew the top of the cut off zipper so the zipper tab doesn't come clear off the top. Or rip open the waistband and take out all of the interfacing to try and get some ease.

Also, the crotch curves have been clipped in most pairs of women's pants. This means there is less space front to back through the crotch area. Traditionally, there was a nice curve in the pattern through that area to accommodate the fact that women aren't flat paper dolls. But, again, this means the cutting process takes up a few extra inches of fabric for each pair costing maybe $1 at the most in fabric waste. So, modern patterns have decreased the curve and that's why we're all looking like we have camel toe and having pulling, tugging and discomfort.

One more thing I learned is that mens trousers (the higher cost ones) are still made with the original tailoring details. This means the crotches still have a curve in the patterning and the waistbands are cut in the right direction of the fabric. Additionally, mens trousers have alot of detail in how the zipper and fly are put together and the reason is that the pants waistband area is designed to move into one position as you sit and then slide back into another position when you stand. As far as I know, no womens pants have ever included this fit detail which is all in the fly design. But, this is why men don't have to pull their pants out of their crotch every time they stand up. If you flip a pair of nice mens dress pants inside out - you can see how differently they are designed in the waistband and zipper fly area. If you're apple shaped or rectangle shaped, you might find mens pants that fit.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for your post, Daisydog--it's very helpful and i totally agree with what you said. i'll have to check out men's pants. or try your suggestion about the waistband on womens' pants. thanks!


----------



## 2raine (Sep 21, 2015)

I am new to this forum. I googled abdominal pain and clothing at waist. I have had this pain since I was a child but never attributed it to my clothing. I've had numerous work-ups and guess what: IBS. I am surprised no GI doc has ever brought up to any of you guys about flexure syndrome. This is like a kink in the colon where it turns trapping gas : if it is worse on left side (more common) it is at the splenic flexure. if on right, then hepatic flexure. Anything at the waist may trigger it. I've noticed many posting say they are small and/or thin. . I am very petite. My GI doc mentioned that I had a long colon. So put a larger colon in a smaller person and then put on something snug at waist...That said, mine has become worse over the years (more frequent and with loose waist pants). There is a procedure where the surgeon can "tack" the colon up so it wont get kinked. But that is last resort for extreme cases. I've missed so much work I am considering it.. Hope this is helpful


----------



## Viet (Jan 24, 2020)

Hi, I am 14 and I have had the exact same type of pain for about 1 1/2 years. It's to the point where even when I am completely naked there's still pain. Have you guys had any improvements in the past 6 years?


----------

